# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  ý tưởng chế tạo thiết bị y tế hỗ trợ bệnh nhân nghèo .

## CBNN

xin chào các bác , các anh chị ....
Mục đích em mở luồng này để thăm dò ý tưởng , nhờ hỗ trợ ,tư vấn kĩ thuật thử nghiệm ......về các vấn đề chăm sóc sức khỏe , y tế .Để em và mọi người hảo tâm đóng góp một chút gì đó cho cộng đồng và xã hội 
Lang thang internet đọc báo . Em đọc được các bài báo nói về những bệnh nhân nghèo bị suy hô hấp , không cố tiền để thuê máy hỗ trợ hô hấp ,phải suất viện người nhà phải thay nhau bóp bóng trợ thỡ cho bệnh nhân liên tục,  nghĩ thôi đã thấy vất vả cùng cực . Với những gia đình neo đơn thì càng ...

Bàn tay của ông Fu Minzu, cha của Fu Xuepeng, biến dạng do bóp bóng trợ thở liên tục trong mấy năm qua.

Nhớ lại vụ dịch sởi vừa rồi , xem tin tức cũng thấy , vấn đề máy hỗ trợ hô hấp thiếu trầm trọng , dịch vụ cho thuê với giá cắt cổ nhưng lại không đáp ứng kịp ......

Em tìm xem thì cũng có bác nông dân nào đó tự chế máy này , tuy chỉ là hỗ trợ bóp bóng ambu , nhưng cũng hữu dụng lắm rồi . 
Và chắc chắn cũng có nhiều trường hợp tự chế máy cho người thân thành công , giúp bênh nhân qua giai đoạn cam go . mà thân nhân cũng đỡ vất vả . 

máy của anh  Võ Minh Đức chế để giúp cha mẹ :








Mục tiêu trước mắt là sẽ thiết kế một cơ cấu bóp bóng ambu , đơn giản và hiệu quả . Có thể chỉnh dc biên độ và tốc độ . . 
và để phù hợp với nhiều trường hợp bệnh nhân có mức thở khác nhau , và giúp cho bệnh nhân hô hấp dễ chịu . Sẽ kết hợp thêm những loại cảm biến dùng để đồng bộ hoá nhịp bóp của máy với nhịp thở của bệnh nhân . Thử nghiệm và chọn ra biện pháp tối ưu . 

xin các bác cho ý kiến ! mong là các bác ủng hộ .

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, huanpt, Mr.L, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## biết tuốt

đúng là có vào viện mới thấy khổ ,

----------

CBNN

----------


## romvang

Các bác nào có ý triển khai e xin tham gia, em có đồ đạc gì e sẽ ủng hộ. Điều kiện của em không làm cơ khí được

----------

CBNN

----------


## zentic

Cho e xung phong ké cái ngu của e tí với!

 Sau khi đọc qua bài của chủ thớt.

    Em nghì dùng loại motor nhỏ khoản 45w hay 90w của omron gì đó, loại chạy 200vòng  hay tùy theo nhịp thở trung bình người bị bệnh trong 1phút (Phải khảo sát trực tiếp cái này để lấy thông số). Rồi ta lấy đó làm chuẩn để chọn motor có tỉ lệ chạy phù hợp. 
    Sau đó, ta cho motor chạy từ chuyển động tròn sang tịnh tiến tới lui thông 1 cái nhông hình tròn phay 1 rãnh theo bán kính hình tròn. Để ta cho nhịp nhanh hay chậm hơn 1 tí vào cái bóng ambu. 
     Cái bóng ambu đặt trong cái khung chứa vừa nó để ở giữa cái bóng là khoản trống cho con đội của motor đánh vào. Em nghĩ nếu làm khéo  khéo như bác namcnc thì chắc diện tích tổng thể cái máy khoản 300 x200x350 mm. Có khi còn nhỏ gọn hơn nhiều ấy chứ. 

Còn 1 vde nữa là thường chổ này điện đóm không có. thiết nghĩ có nên chọn loại motor dùng dc mà bình acqui xe honda dùng ấy, cho nó linh động

Hết bài, e xin phép về chổ ngồi.

----------


## nhatson

em thấy có người làm rồi, nên liên lạc xem sao


http://www.tinmoi.vn/tho-dien-tu-che...-01607511.html

b.r

----------

CBNN

----------


## huanpt

Ủng hộ CBNN (Xin lỗi, hình như Thịnh "khểnh" thì phải), nhưng mà trước tiên phải tìm nhu cầu, đầu ra (cần gì? ai cần). 

Theo mình biết thì trong bệnh viện, các công ty cung cấp lobby kinh lắm. Đồ DIY dễ gì vào được dù cho không.

----------

CBNN, ppgas

----------


## romvang

Nếu mình tự chế máy này chỉ đơn thuần là thay tay người bóp bóng. Nếu ở các bv lớn sau khi thở khoảng thời gian bs sẽ lấy mẫu màu đo nồng độ oxy xem dư hay thiếu để điều chỉnh tốc độ bóp. BS sẽ cho người bóp bóng thông số ví dụ đếm 1~5 là bóp hay 1~4; 1~6....
Còn máy thở chuyên dụng thì ae chúng ta còn phải mơ hơi lâu. Nó phức tạp lắm, đo đếm tả lả hết. Kể cả bs chưa chắc hiểu hết nó

Nhưng máy tự chế này rất đáng thực hiện, đôi khi thân nhân nằm đó không thể tự thở được phải hỗ trợ kéo dài 1 vài tuần vài tháng thậm chí hàng năm. Bóp bóng đơn giản vậy nhưng vô cùng đuối các bác ah

----------

CBNN

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đừng suy nghĩ là nó phức tạp, sẽ khó làm.

Phương án đơn giản thế này:

Thay bóng bằng xy lanh và pit tông.

Bộ phận chuyển động là motor truyền qua trục vít hoặc bánh răng để đổi chuyển động quay thành tịnh tiến

Cần thêm điều khiển speed motor

Dung lượng khí có thể điều khiển bằng hành trinh pit tông qua điều khiển điện hoặc cữ chặn cơ khí, công tắc hành trình....

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

hi cả nhà , mới ngủ dậy thấy các bác ủng hộ vui quá ! cám ơn các bác !
@ a Huân : nó đó a !    em có tham khảo trên web máy trợ thở áp lực dương (cái này ko hiều lắm) giá toàn trên 20 triệu . một số tiền quá lớn với người không có điều kiện . Đã gọi là người nghèo , mà còn bệnh (thường đây là triệu chứng của người bệnh nặng) thì chắc chắn họ đã phải mang nợ nần để trả viện phí, thuốc thang .  mà số này em nghĩ không ít đâu bác chỉ tính địa bàn TPHCM thôi , bao nhiêu BV ,  bệnh viện nào cũng đông đúc bệnh nhân tứ phương đến khám chữa bệnh .Mà người nghèo họ không có sự chọn lựa anh à , anh cứ nghĩ cái cảnh nhà nghèo , có vài người túc trực bóp quả bóng 24/24 không ngưng nghỉ dù chỉ vài giây . Thời gian và sức khỏe còn lo công việc . ăn uống ...... chăm bệnh nhân bình thường đã vất vả lắm rồi . 
Cứ nghiên cứu làm cho tốt rồi tính sau !

đây là cái máy của bác ở Ninh thuận nè bác NS 
Đính kèm 4072



giá khoảng 2tr đồng .  

Đính kèm 4073

Ngoài việc muốn cải tiến , (Cái này hơi cá nhân chút) em còn muốn có một cái máy mang thương hiệu CNCPROVN.com , là tải sản tinh thần chung của a em trên diễn đàn . Cứ làm xong , sẽ liên lạc kiếm cách test đánh giá tính năng chất lượng , chưa được thì lại cải tiến , khi nào ổn định thì thôi . Và khi có được sp ổn định , Lâu lâu ta  sẽ kêu gọi a e quyên góp mỗi người một chút đóng góp rồi mình đi tặng cho những người cần , làm từ thiện , làm việc xã hội ....

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## CBNN

các bác cứ cho biết phương án mà mình nghĩ ra . cơ cấu , có bản vẽ thì càng tốt . 

theo wiki : " Trong tình trạng thư giãn, con người hít thở 12-15 lần một phút; mỗi lần thở 500 mililít không khí (nghĩa là khoảng 6-8 L mỗi phút); 250 mL O2 đi vào cơ thể và 200 mL CO2 trở ra."

vậy là chu kỳ một lần thở khoảng 4s ,khi thở ra hay hít vào là 2s . 

Em sẽ dùng động cơ DC 12v kèm hộp số tích hợp , vì trường hợp cúp điện sẽ phải chạy pin hoặc bình accu . điều khiển tốc độ PWM . biên độ sẽ có cả cơ và tự động .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CBNN

thêm một em DIY của VN

----------


## nhatson

máy đắt tiền em thấy ko đơn giản chỉ là bơm khí, đủ thứ tính năng trong đó

một mẫu của MIT
em khoái con này vì nó dùng xì step  :Smile: 


http://www.fastcodesign.com/1661942/...disaster-zones

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## CBNN

mẫu bác NS tìm dc nhìn đẹp quá ! Những tính năng gì cần thiết bác cho em biết nhé ! ngoài cái chỉnh tốc độ và biên độ áp lực ,  thì còn cần nâng cấp thêm là tạo độ ẩm (có thể chỉnh điều hòa nếu cần thiết) , cảnh báo hoạt động của thiết bị khi trục trặc ,  em còn muốn đồng bộ hoạt động của máy với nhịp thở thực tế của bệnh nhân (auto) chứ không phải máy chỉ biết bóp cố định . 

@ bác vietnamcnc ơi : em có coi trên TV thấy có máy như kiểu bác nối , nhưng piston là kiểu ống ruột gà lớn đặt trong một xi lanh bằng ống thủy tinh hay mica gì đó như vậy mới an toàn không bị rò rỉ . nếu vậy mình cứ bóp trái bóng ambu đi . cho đỡ rắc rối .

một bác người mỹ cũng làm máy  (CPAP) cho trẻ sơ sinh ở VN , xem đến đoạn bác ý chế cái máy ly tâm lọc máu ,bác ý kết luật và cười thật thú vị .

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Các bác có thấy cần đóng góp bằng cách huy động vốn, vui lòng thông báo nhé. em sẽ ủng hộ.

----------


## nhatson

4 năm để hoàn chỉnh, với 1 kỹ sư hoa kỳ + sự hỗ trợ về vấn đề y tế của các chuyên gia có lẽ củng là hàng đầu

atmel + rigol  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## romvang

Nhiều trường hợp bệnh nặng quá không còn tự nâng lồng ngực để thở luôn. Nhịp thở bây giờ là do chúng ta bóp bóng đẩy vào.
Bs hướng dẫn là bóp vào phải dứt khoát, sau đó thả tay nhẹ nhàng ra(để giữ o xy ở lại lâu tí). 
Có 1 cơ cấu này các bác xem thử sao. Đầu motor gắn 1 cánh tay đòn ngoài cùng CTĐ gắn 1 con lăn. Cánh tay đòn quay sẽ cấn con lăn vào quả bóng. Cứ thế motor vẫn cứ quay 1 vòng lại cấn vào bóng 1 cái. Không biết cơ cấu này có đáp ứng được tiêu chí ấm vào dứt khoát thả ra từ từ không?

----------


## vanlam1102

thấy cũng ham hố mà không biết các bác cần gì, trong quá trình chế tác, nếu thiếu gì các bác cứ up lên diễn đàn kêu gọi. nếu e có gì phù hợp e sẵn sàng.

----------

CBNN, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Nhiều trường hợp bệnh nặng quá không còn tự nâng lồng ngực để thở luôn. Nhịp thở bây giờ là do chúng ta bóp bóng đẩy vào.
> Bs hướng dẫn là bóp vào phải dứt khoát, sau đó thả tay nhẹ nhàng ra(để giữ o xy ở lại lâu tí). 
> Có 1 cơ cấu này các bác xem thử sao. Đầu motor gắn 1 cánh tay đòn ngoài cùng CTĐ gắn 1 con lăn. Cánh tay đòn quay sẽ cấn con lăn vào quả bóng. Cứ thế motor vẫn cứ quay 1 vòng lại cấn vào bóng 1 cái. Không biết cơ cấu này có đáp ứng được tiêu chí ấm vào dứt khoát thả ra từ từ không?


cơ chế hoạt động em thấy ko đáng lo, chủ yếu là cần sự hỗ trợ của chuyên gia y tế về nguyên tác hoạt động, sau đó chác phải có thêm hệ thống đo lưu lượng, và áp suất đề test xem hạot động tốt và bền bỉ tới đâu

PS về việc đo áp suất, em có vài con, cụ chũ theard cần thì hú em
b.r

----------

CBNN

----------


## nhatson

CPAP Machine

http://www.ti.com/solution/cpap_machine
http://www.ti.com/lit/sg/slyb108h/slyb108h.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/sg/slyb147a/slyb147a.pdf

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Các bác không nên đánh giá vấn đề quá cao sẽ rất khó triển khai. Dù là thiết bị phục vụ trong ngành y tế nhưng riêng vấn đề này hoạt động bền bỉ là yếu tố then chốt. Vì sao? theo quan điểm của riêng mình thì:
- Đơn giản chi thay thế sức người.
- Máy trợ thở có mục đích giúp người bệnh hô hấp khó khăn có thể hít thở được nhiều lượng không khí hơn mà không cần tốn quá nhiều sức. Áp dụng truong một số tình trạng cơ thể bị suy kiệt, sức lục không còn.. hoặc vì lý do nào khác mà không thể tự duy trì nhịp thở một cách bình thường. Việc thở được trợ giúp qua máy hoặc bóp bóng với người thì mục đích chung là nén một lượng không khí nhất định vào phổi bệnh nhân. Sau đó việc thở ra được thực hiện qua việc xẹp lồng ngực tự nhiên bằng trong lực. Cái này khác với việc thở Oxy, thở Oxy là người thở vẫn còn nhịp thở bình thường nhưng nhịp thở yếu.. để giúp có được lượng Oxy nhiều hơn nên không khí thở được bổ xung thêm 1 lượng Oxy nguyên chất (tất nhiên đã được tăng độ ẩm).

Do đó em nghĩ các mục tiêu sau nên được đặt lên hàng đầu.
- Bóp bóng là 1 trong những cơ cấu đơn giản, ít phải bảo trì bảo dưởng. Bóng không cần phải bôi trơn nên bệnh nhân có thể thở với không khí tự nhiên, không mùi dầu mở.
- Việc điều chỉnh lưu lượng có thể chỉnh cơ khí nếu dùng DC motor, chỉnh trong software nếu dùng step.
- Nhịp thở điều khiển qua việc điều chỉnh tốc độ motor.
- Tốt nhất nên có thiết bị kiểm tra & đo lường.. báo động khi phát hiện nhịp thở bị ngưng hoặc motor dừng, bin yếu v.v... Vì nếu rơi vào tình trạng này.. bệnh  nhân xem như tiêu  :Wink: .

- Thiết kế sao cho đơn giản nhất, tiết kiệm chi phí nhất thì mới thiết thực & ứng dụng cho người nghèo được.

_Nhưng cũng xin lưu ý, mình có thời gian làm việc có nhiều liên quan đến pháp luật nên xin nhắc: Là thiết bị y tế.. nên khi áp dụng vào cuộc sống, nếu người bệnh khỏe & phục hồi thì có thể nhận được nhiều lời cảm ơn động viên từ phía gia đình. Nếu ngược lại có thể phải đối mặt với kiện tụng hoặc lao lý vì thiết bị không được cấp phép. Mà để thiết bị có phép thì.. với cá nhân, làm xong e là không thể bán cho người nghèo nữa rồi_

----------

anhcos, CBNN, nhatson, thucongmynghe79, vietnamcnc

----------


## Tuanlm

> máy đắt tiền em thấy ko đơn giản chỉ là bơm khí, đủ thứ tính năng trong đó
> 
> một mẫu của MIT
> em khoái con này vì nó dùng xì step 
> 
> 
> http://www.fastcodesign.com/1661942/...disaster-zones


Có khi nào ông NS là đặc vụ của bác gúc cài dzô đây ko ta ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

hix wen 1 việc quan trọng nữa, trước khi thiết kể càn xem các  bằng sáng chế, xem có bị dụng ko, nên ll với nhà sáng chế về việc sử dụng
sắp vào TTP roài, bị dính kiện tụng là rất mệt

https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts&gws_...bm=pts&start=0

b.r

----------


## zentic

cho em phát biểu ý kiến.
Trên tinh thần người dân mình còn nghèo, người bệnh ko có máy này thì còn nghèo hơn.
Nên e mong muốn làm sao máy đơn giản nhất, nhỏ gọn, và xài được điện DC thì quá tốt.
Dể vận chuyển đi lại.
Mà phải đặt biệt đến tay người nghèo một cách dể dàng với chi phí dể chịu nhất với họ.

Em xin hết. E vẫn ưu tiên dùng bóng bơm vừa rẽ vừa hiệu quả, chỉ cần canh chỉnh lực bóp nữa là xong. Cái này thì phải nghiên cứu thêm.

Em xin hết, Về chổ ngồi

----------

CBNN

----------


## nhatson

> cho em phát biểu ý kiến.
> Trên tinh thần người dân mình còn nghèo, người bệnh ko có máy này thì còn nghèo hơn.
> Nên e mong muốn làm sao máy đơn giản nhất, nhỏ gọn, và xài được điện DC thì quá tốt.
> Dể vận chuyển đi lại.
> Mà phải đặt biệt đến tay người nghèo một cách dể dàng với chi phí dể chịu nhất với họ.
> 
> Em xin hết. E vẫn ưu tiên dùng bóng bơm vừa rẽ vừa hiệu quả, chỉ cần canh chỉnh lực bóp nữa là xong. Cái này thì phải nghiên cứu thêm.
> 
> Em xin hết, Về chổ ngồi


em thấy giá cần đi đôi hiệu năng, đừng đặt giá lên cao, việc đưa máy tới người ngeo cần các tổ chức từ thiện giúp đở, hoặc gây quỹ. gia dình có điều kiện thật ra bỏ ra kha khá ngân sách đề làm từ thiện, vấn đề là chúng ta đi thuyết phục họ thực hiện tài trợ + quản lý tài trợ công khai minh bạch 

b.r

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Các bác không nên đánh giá vấn đề quá cao sẽ rất khó triển khai. Dù là thiết bị phục vụ trong ngành y tế nhưng riêng vấn đề này hoạt động bền bỉ là yếu tố then chốt. Vì sao? theo quan điểm của riêng mình thì:
> - Đơn giản chi thay thế sức người.
> - Máy trợ thở có mục đích giúp người bệnh hô hấp khó khăn có thể hít thở được nhiều lượng không khí hơn mà không cần tốn quá nhiều sức. Áp dụng truong một số tình trạng cơ thể bị suy kiệt, sức lục không còn.. hoặc vì lý do nào khác mà không thể tự duy trì nhịp thở một cách bình thường. Việc thở được trợ giúp qua máy hoặc bóp bóng với người thì mục đích chung là nén một lượng không khí nhất định vào phổi bệnh nhân. Sau đó việc thở ra được thực hiện qua việc xẹp lồng ngực tự nhiên bằng trong lực. Cái này khác với việc thở Oxy, thở Oxy là người thở vẫn còn nhịp thở bình thường nhưng nhịp thở yếu.. để giúp có được lượng Oxy nhiều hơn nên không khí thở được bổ xung thêm 1 lượng Oxy nguyên chất (tất nhiên đã được tăng độ ẩm).
> 
> Do đó em nghĩ các mục tiêu sau nên được đặt lên hàng đầu.
> - Bóp bóng là 1 trong những cơ cấu đơn giản, ít phải bảo trì bảo dưởng. Bóng không cần phải bôi trơn nên bệnh nhân có thể thở với không khí tự nhiên, không mùi dầu mở.
> - Việc điều chỉnh lưu lượng có thể chỉnh cơ khí nếu dùng DC motor, chỉnh trong software nếu dùng step.
> - Nhịp thở điều khiển qua việc điều chỉnh tốc độ motor.
> - Tốt nhất nên có thiết bị kiểm tra & đo lường.. báo động khi phát hiện nhịp thở bị ngưng hoặc motor dừng, bin yếu v.v... Vì nếu rơi vào tình trạng này.. bệnh  nhân xem như tiêu .
> ...



Rất đồng ý với CKD, phải có giao kèo trước với người dùng.


Chẳng hạn như dùng cnc khắc lên máy cái bảng này:

----------

CBNN, CKD, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuấn

Bác CKD dạy chí phải ạ. Vấn đề ngành y cũng không phải cái gì khó lắm, về phần cơ thì các hệ máy sản xuất vắc xin hay lọc thận, huyet thanh linh tinh thỉnh thoảng bọn em cũng chế cháo cho  khách hàng. Em làm được gì em sẽ tham gia ạ.
Em thấy khó nhất là cần một bác đủ thời gian và tâm huyết để thu thập đủ các chức năng cần và đủ cho cái máy và đi theo nó đến khi hoàn thiện... ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Chú CBNN này dạo này thời gian chắc là có  :Wink: . Cái quan trọng là nghiên cứu & đánh giá, sau đó là thiết kế & chế tạo theo những kết quả thu thập được. Mục tiêu thì như mình đã nhắc:
- Thiết bị phải được thiết kế đơn giản, gọn nhẹ & nhất là rẻ mà phải đủ độ tin cậy cần thiết.
- Thiết kế thi công cũng cần đơn giản để giảm chi phí.

Vậy nên mình nghĩ mô hình phát triển ban đầu nên từ DC motor, chuyển động tịnh tiến bằng tay quay & thanh truyền.
- Để điều khiển được biên độ thì có thể điều chỉnh lệch tâm tay quay.
- Để điều khiển được tốc độ thì có thể điều khiển bằng PWM, ngon hơn chút thì có thêm PID để kiểm soát tốc độ tốt hơn.
- Về giao diện điều khiển thì chắc chỉ cần biến trở, ngon hơn chút thì có cái text LCD nhỏ nhỏ thể hiện thông số cài đặt.
- Nguồn có thể là aquy chì (tuy nguy hiểm nhưng rẻ) hoặc aquy khô (an toàn hơn). Tránh dùng Pin, tuy là cơ động hơn nhưng phương pháp xạc lại phức tạp hơn.
- Các mẫu phát triển sau đó có thể hiện đại thêm từ từ.

Hoặc ngay từ đầu có thể dùng luôn step để điều khiển, lúc đó thì việc điều khiển biên độ & tốc độ đều thực hiện trên vxl, có luôn text LCD thể hiện thông số.
- Có thể đo điện áp nguồn vào để cảnh báo hết năng lượng (hết Pin/aquy).
- Có thể đo được áp suất bơm càng tốt, đo lưu lượng thì nghĩ là không cần thiết.

----------


## CBNN

> em thấy giá cần đi đôi hiệu năng, đừng đặt giá lên cao, việc đưa máy tới người ngeo cần các tổ chức từ thiện giúp đở, hoặc gây quỹ. gia dình có điều kiện thật ra bỏ ra kha khá ngân sách đề làm từ thiện, vấn đề là chúng ta đi thuyết phục họ thực hiện tài trợ + quản lý tài trợ công khai minh bạch 
> 
> b.r


Bác NS nói đúng ạ . 
Những vấn đề triển khai tới bệnh nhân thì cần rất nhiều hỗ trợ  , có thể là tới những người trong ngành .
Và sẽ dc tính khi nghiên cứu xong , còn không xong thì cũng chẳng có sp để mà triển khai . 

Về chất lượng của thiết bị , sau khi nghiên cứu, thiết kế  hoàn chỉnh em sẽ đem nó vào đây để tét ạ, test xong thì có chứng chỉ luôn .
Đính kèm 4074

khi nghiên cứu thì dùng linh kiện gì cũng được , nhưng khi sx thì phải dùng linh kiện tốt (chính hãng) như chip (PIC , TI ) , sensor , động cơ (mabuchi ,vexta... )  ...  tất nhiên cũng không yếu cầu dùng linh kiện chuyên ngành cho y tế (SIEMENS, omron ...có càng tốt) . 
riêng hai hãng TI và Microchip đều đang đẩy mạnh phát triển ở VN và đều có thành viên cấp cao là người việt nên em nghĩ xin hỗ trợ về thiết bị cũng như programming cho tối ưu là không khó .  
hiện tại em cũng chỉ mới bắt đầu vơi arduino (tự học dc hơn 1 tháng) , đang chờ sensor MPU6050 (acc+gyro) để đặt lên bụng xem mình thở ntn ?  :Embarrassment:  
em cũng đang đặt mua khí áp sensor MS5611  . Nhưng ko biết nó có đủ nhạy để đọc ko . Em sẽ liên hệ với bác NhatSon để xin cảm biến áp suât về test thử . 

thử làm cảm biến điên dung mà chưa xong , thiếu điện trở hạn dùng cỡ Mohm .
Đính kèm 4076
cam biến điện dung với điện cực của hãng "redbull" :Cool:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Nếu dùng step để phát triển thì phần cơ khí sẽ được đơn giản hóa khá nhiều. Do đó nếu vượt qua được thử thách về giá thành & độ ổn định trong làm việc thì mình nghĩ giải pháp dùng step tối ưu hơn khi triển khai.
Một vấn đề đáng lo ngại là step làm việc ở mức điện áp thấp (12V) có đảm bảo moment & vận tốc thích hợp hay không? Việc này chắc phải nhờ *chuyên gia sờ tép* NhatSon cho ý kiến rồi.
Mô hình cơ khí thấy như mẫu bác NhatSon đã giới thiệu, có thể cải tiến đôi chút để phù hợp với mô hình gia công chế tạo của ta.
- Mô hình điều khiển chắc chỉ cần 1 con vxl 8bit chắc đủ, text LCD 16x2, vài cái button, trim bot (VR) hoặc encoder.
- Mô hình sạc nếu dùng acquy thì cũng đơn giản, không quá phức tạp, có thể kết hợp chung với mô hình điều khiển.
- Việc đo điện áp & báo động chắc cũng không có vấn đề gì không thể vượt qua.
- Dirver step nên tích hợp luôn vào vxl hay hoạt động độc lập? Độ phân giải không cần cao.. cái cần là giá thành hạ, bền  :Big Grin: .

Các bác cho ý kiến thêm nhé.. Tìm được ý tưởng thích hợp thì chúng ta sẽ tiến hành làm ngay & luôn mẫu để thử nghiệm & kiểm tra. Các nhược điểm sẽ khắc phục dần dần.

----------


## CBNN

> Chú CBNN này dạo này thời gian chắc là có . Cái quan trọng là nghiên cứu & đánh giá, sau đó là thiết kế & chế tạo theo những kết quả thu thập được. Mục tiêu thì như mình đã nhắc:
> - Thiết bị phải được thiết kế đơn giản, gọn nhẹ & nhất là rẻ mà phải đủ độ tin cậy cần thiết.
> - Thiết kế thi công cũng cần đơn giản để giảm chi phí.
> 
> Vậy nên mình nghĩ mô hình phát triển ban đầu nên từ DC motor, chuyển động tịnh tiến bằng tay quay & thanh truyền.
> - Để điều khiển được biên độ thì có thể điều chỉnh lệch tâm tay quay.
> - Để điều khiển được tốc độ thì có thể điều khiển bằng PWM, ngon hơn chút thì có thêm PID để kiểm soát tốc độ tốt hơn.
> - Về giao diện điều khiển thì chắc chỉ cần biến trở, ngon hơn chút thì có cái text LCD nhỏ nhỏ thể hiện thông số cài đặt.
> - Nguồn có thể là aquy chì (tuy nguy hiểm nhưng rẻ) hoặc aquy khô (an toàn hơn). Tránh dùng Pin, tuy là cơ động hơn nhưng phương pháp xạc lại phức tạp hơn.
> ...


Oke bác ,  vậy thì nên bắt đầu với stepper luôn cũng được. chi phí cao hơn chút nhưng độ bền bỉ thì vô đối .
em mới chấn lột dc một bộ kit ARM m4 , con này mạnh hơn arduino mega  nhiều giá lại rẻ hơn mới ghê .

----------


## nhatson

bi giờ cứ arm cortex là dể nâng cấp về sau
step em nghĩ dùng chip tích hợp, thử có thể chạy 24V, cần thiết thì em có thể ODER step L thấp để chạy voltage thấp, số lượng 20 30pcs là okies


b.r

----------


## anhxco

Ý tưởng rất thiết thực, mình nghĩ ae chung tay góp sức chắc thành công thôi. Có lẽ nên lập mục kickstarter:
- Thứ nhất là để có vốn nghiên cứu.
- Thứ 2 thì thành công rồi, nếu mang tính chất nhân đạo nên share thiết kế để dễ dàng nhân rộng, phát triển và tất nhiên là hạ giá thành thành phẩm nữa.

Về thiết kế mình nghĩ nên làm càng đơn giản càng tốt, nên tập trung vào chức năng chính cần làm, thế mới thành phẩm mới dễ ổn định và tinh cậy, nên nhớ đây là sản phẩm y tế, nó liên quan đến tính mạng con người.

----------


## CBNN

sống chết là do trời định , em chỉ muốn giúp thân nhân và bệnh nhân dc thoải mái hơn tôi . 
em đã từng chăm sóc mẹ hơn3 tháng liên tục lên em biết .
cái máy chỉ cần làm đúng chức năng của nó một cách bền bỉ không chết trước người là sẽ không có vấn đề gì phải áy náy .
vì ngoải phần điều khiển , sẽ có phần giám sát hoạt động độc lập , kiểm tra mọi thông số hoạt động của hệ thống , bât cứ phần nào bị trì trệ khoảng 2s là báo , hay bất nguồn đột ngột là báo qua buzzer . ...

----------


## CBNN

một vấn đề nữa , em không biết các máy CPAP tren thi trường có báo người ngưng thờ hay không (em sẽ hỏi ), nhưng với máy này sẽ có .

----------


## huanpt

Nhân đây cũng đưa ra 1 câu chuyện cách đây vài năm. Lúc đó mình chủ trì 1 vụ làm từ thiện tại trung tâm nuôi dưỡng trẻ em bất hạnh. Nhu cầu của họ rất nhiều, trong đó cần 1 số máy vi tính để các em học. Cty mình 2 năm thay máy 1 lần, máy cũ thì nhiều nhưng sếp nhất định không chấp nhận tặng, thà bán ve chai. Phần mềm quản lý của họ, sếp cũng không cho viết. Bực nhưng nghĩ cho cùng sếp có lý. Chuyện bảo hành cái mình cho cũng quan trọng không kém.

Theo ý mình, tìm hiểu nhu cầu trước đã, rồi mới tính chuyện kỹ thuật.

----------

nhatson

----------


## huanpt

> Ý tưởng rất thiết thực, mình nghĩ ae chung tay góp sức chắc thành công thôi. Có lẽ nên lập mục kickstarter:
> - Thứ nhất là để có vốn nghiên cứu.
> - Thứ 2 thì thành công rồi, nếu mang tính chất nhân đạo nên share thiết kế để dễ dàng nhân rộng, phát triển và tất nhiên là hạ giá thành thành phẩm nữa.
> 
> Về thiết kế mình nghĩ nên làm càng đơn giản càng tốt, nên tập trung vào chức năng chính cần làm, thế mới thành phẩm mới dễ ổn định và tinh cậy, nên nhớ đây là sản phẩm y tế, nó liên quan đến tính mạng con người.


Lần thứ 2 mình đọc từ "kickstarter" trên diễn đàn của mình. Các bác giải thích ngữ nghĩa của từ này giúp? Thực sự mình đọc không hiểu.

Thks

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## CBNN

> Theo ý mình, tìm hiểu nhu cầu trước đã, rồi mới tính chuyện kỹ thuật.


Sớm hay muộn em sẽ tìm hiểu điều này , vì trước sau gì cũng cần phải tìm hiểu nhu cầu rồi mới quyết định sản xuất và triển khai cung cấp được.  

và dù kết quả ra sao em vẫn thực hiện . Hoàn tất mà không có nhu cầu cũng tốt , chắc lúc đó nhân dân mình miễn nhiễm với bệnh tật hết rồi >> đáng mừng .  Hoặc giả dân mình khá  lên ai ai cũng có tiền mua hay mướn máy xịn cũng tốt , và đây sẽ trỡ thành một đề tài nghiên cứu cũng được . 

Giờ em đang rảnh (nằm một chỗ cả ngày) nên em sẽ thực hiện . Các bác chỉ cần ủng hộ tinh thần khích lệ em vài câu là em vui để có "hứng" làm cho "xung" . Sức mạnh tập thể đem lại kết quả không ngờ được đâu . Ý tưởng, kinh nghiệm kiến thức của nhiều a e trên CNCPRO đây thì chắc chắc là hơn em nhiều rồi . Em muốn mượn sưc mạnh này để hoàn thành cách tốt nhất .

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Lần thứ 2 mình đọc từ "kickstarter" trên diễn đàn của mình. Các bác giải thích ngữ nghĩa của từ này giúp? Thực sự mình đọc không hiểu.
> 
> Thks


 Mình thích tiếng Việt thuần túy, bí lắm mới phải vay mượn...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em chỉ lưu ý các bác là thiết bị y tế được kiểm duyệt nghiêm ngặt. Nếu nó cứu sống người thì các bác là anh hùng, và ngược lại có thể chính cái ý tưởng tốt đẹp sẽ là "Giúp người nhưng hại mình"

----------


## anhxco

> Mình thích tiếng Việt thuần túy, bí lắm mới phải vay mượn...


Với e thì nó chỉ như là 1 danh từ riêng mà thôi, e k cần biết nghĩa của cái từ chỉ biết nội dung nằm trong nó thôi à, hi`hi`. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kickstarter
www.kickstarter.com

Cũng không hẳn vay mượn, đơn giản chỉ lấy nó để ám chỉ đến tinh thần của nó.

----------


## Nam CNC

Em là con buôn nên thiết thực lắm , bác nào nhận làm và triển khai em góp 2 tr trước.

----------

CBNN, ngocanhld2802, thucongmynghe79

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Với e thì nó chỉ như là 1 danh từ riêng mà thôi, e k cần biết nghĩa của cái từ chỉ biết nội dung nằm trong nó thôi à, hi`hi`. 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kickstarter
> www.kickstarter.com
> 
> Cũng không hẳn vay mượn, đơn giản chỉ lấy nó để ám chỉ đến tinh thần của nó.


  Nguyên văn gu gồ thì nó thế này :
 "Kickstarter là một cách mới để tài trợ cho các dự án sáng tạo."
 Vậy thì nếu có thể ta viết :
 "..... sức chắc thành công thôi. Có lẽ nên lập mục Tài trợ cho các dự án sáng tạo"
 Thay vì viết
"..... sức chắc thành công thôi. Có lẽ nên lập mục kickstarter:"

 Ngồi chém gió chơi thôi, không có ý gì cả

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Em là con buôn nên thiết thực lắm , bác nào nhận làm và triển khai em góp 2 tr trước.


 Em cũng như Bác Nam, xin góp 1tr vì sức khỏe cộng đồng. heeeee,

----------

CBNN

----------


## romvang

Trao đổi những việc này đến nơi đến chốn ở vn mình chắc khó. Nếu có triển khai cơ sở thấy tốt có thể gởi mail đến các giáo sư nước ngoài, họ rất cởi mở. Có thể đi đến đích cùng là cấp giấy chứng nhận luôn. Lúc này thì về vn sẽ bớt lăn tăn nhiều việc đi

----------


## anhxco

> Nguyên văn gu gồ thì nó thế này :
>  "Kickstarter là một cách mới để tài trợ cho các dự án sáng tạo."
>  Vậy thì nếu có thể ta viết :
>  "..... sức chắc thành công thôi. Có lẽ nên lập mục Tài trợ cho các dự án sáng tạo"
>  Thay vì viết
> "..... sức chắc thành công thôi. Có lẽ nên lập mục kickstarter:"
> 
>  Ngồi chém gió chơi thôi, không có ý gì cả


híhi sao đâu bác.
Có điều e chỉ ấn tượng với câu này "Bring creative projects to life", chứ "creative projects" thì e không khoái, hè hè

----------


## CBNN

Em chân thành cám ơn tấm lòng của bác Namcnc và bác ngocanhld2802 . 




> Trao đổi những việc này đến nơi đến chốn ở vn mình chắc khó. Nếu có triển khai cơ sở thấy tốt có thể gởi mail đến các giáo sư nước ngoài, họ rất cởi mở. Có thể đi đến đích cùng là cấp giấy chứng nhận luôn. Lúc này thì về vn sẽ bớt lăn tăn nhiều việc đi


cái này mới là khó .... :Wink: 

Tham khảo hoạt động của bóng ambu 



áp suất khi sử dụng :

----------

nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

Trước khi có một phương án tối ưu và mang tính lâu dài, em mạo mụi đưa ra 1 phướng án mì ăn liền rất là nông dân.

Và em nói có vẽ nó không nghiêm túc nhưng thật sự là em nói rất là nghiêm túc ạ.

Đầu tiên là phải có quả bóng rồi, tiếp theo lấy 1 chiếc dép có cái đế thật dầy (xin lỗi mọi người em mượn hình ảnh chiếc dép cho dể mô tả), khoan 1 cái lỗ đi ngang chiếc dép chỗ cái gót chân, lấy cây sắt xuyên qua, cố định 2 đầu thanh sắt lại, làm thành cơ cấu giống như cái cầu bập bênh. Quả bóng thì đặt ngay phía dưới chiếc dép chổ đầu bàn chân. Ở đầu chiếc dép khoan 2 cái lỗ, 1 cái cột sợi dây thun kéo lên trên, lỗ kia cột sợi dây cước kéo xuống dưới, tiếp theo lấy 1 cái motor đồ chơi con nít rồi nối cho cái cốt nó dài ra, cột sợi dây vô cái cốt, đặt motor phía dưới chiếc dép, khi có điện thì motor quay làm sợi dây cuốn lại quanh trục kéo chiếc dép đi xuống, thế là nó ép được quả bóng.

Tiếp theo phải có 2 cái công tắc hành trình đặt phía dưới 1 cái và trên 1 cái. Khi đầu dép chạm tới cộng tắc phía dưới thì ngắt điện, motor tự do, lúc này cộng thun sẻ kéo chiếc dép lại vị trí ban đầu, đến khi chạm công tắc phía trên thì báo hiệu kết thúc 1 chu kỳ và chuẩn bị cho chu kỳ tiếp theo. Với suy nghĩ như vậy thì quá đơn giản mà hiệu quả, ai cũng có thể làm được. 

Còn lại phần điện thì không phải ai cũng làm được. Nhưng em thấy cũng đơn giản nên làm số lượng lớn thì giá thành cũng rất rẽ.

Điện thì phải có con mcu dòng cơ bản thôi, chủ yếu là phải có điều chỉnh được thời gian của chu kỳ, phải có nút điều chỉnh, nhờ có mcu ta có thể tính toán được thời gian của 1 chu kỳ mà điều chỉnh pwm tương ứng cho phù hợp=> nguồn + 1 con mcu + 1 con transitor công suất+ 2 công tắc hành trình + 1 nút vặng điều chỉnh thế là xong.


Đây là mô tả của em, tất nhiên khi bác làm thì phải dựa trên thực tế những gì bác đang có ạ.

Em xin hết.

----------

ppgas

----------


## lekimhung

Văn nói em lủng củng, ai không hiều thì cứ la lên nha.

----------


## CBNN

đó cũng là một ý tưởng , bác làm demo đi bác ? chụp hình up clip cho mọi người tham khảo . em góp ý tí , thay vì chiếc dép , bác kiếm một miếng sốp đen dầy , làm cho nó "vệ sinh" hoặc miếng cao su ....

----------


## CKD

Lạm bàn vụ "kích sì ta tơ".
Em thì có thể gọi là mù tiếng anh, nó biết em nhưng em không biết nó, vậy mà vẫn khoái dùng. Em dùng vì nhiều lý do:
- Lên hỏi thầy gút gồ thì hỏi bằng từ tiếng anh.. nó mới chịu chỉ. Hỏi tiếng việt có mà cả ngày chưa biết gì. Với thầy gút gồ thì chỉ cần từ là đủ, hay hơn thì chơi cả câu (tiếng bồi thầy vẫn hiểu).
- Có nhiều từ tiếng anh, dịch ra tiếng việt thì mất cả câu, mà mỗi người dịch mỗi kiểu.. nên thật sự mà nói là đôi khi khó hiểu. Vậy nên cứ bê nguyên từ tiếng anh mà cho vào. Cho vào không phải vì thể hiện mình giỏi.. mà vì mình ngu. Không biết phải dịch như thế nào cho mọi người hiểu nên cứ để nguyên. Ai không hiểu cứ "copy" rồi "past" vào cụ gút gồ, chọn kết quả hình ảnh nữa là có cái ảnh minh họa ngay.
- Trong suốt thời gian học CNC, em đã phải hỏi cụ gút gồ bằng nhiều thứ tiếng khác nhau.. tiếng anh là thường nhất, đôi khi phải là tiếng hoa, thái, pháp, hungary, nga v.v... Nhờ thế em biết được khá nhiều.. cnc ở các nước ấy.

Mà mấy bác thích thuần việt, xin hỏi mấy bác.. ý của từ CNC là thế nào? máy đục gỗ vi tính hay là gì? Khi hỏi gút gồ thì cái nào cho kết quả nhanh nhất? Em nghĩ hỏi tiếng việt về cnc thì có thể ra tgcnc.com hoặc cncprovn.com hoặc vài web khác  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ppgas

> Lạm bàn vụ "kích sì ta tơ".
> Em thì có thể gọi là mù tiếng anh, nó biết em nhưng em không biết nó, vậy mà vẫn khoái dùng. Em dùng vì nhiều lý do:
> - Lên hỏi thầy gút gồ thì hỏi bằng từ tiếng anh.. nó mới chịu chỉ. Hỏi tiếng việt có mà cả ngày chưa biết gì. Với thầy gút gồ thì chỉ cần từ là đủ, hay hơn thì chơi cả câu (tiếng bồi thầy vẫn hiểu).
> - Có nhiều từ tiếng anh, dịch ra tiếng việt thì mất cả câu, mà mỗi người dịch mỗi kiểu.. nên thật sự mà nói là đôi khi khó hiểu. Vậy nên cứ bê nguyên từ tiếng anh mà cho vào. Cho vào không phải vì thể hiện mình giỏi.. mà vì mình ngu. Không biết phải dịch như thế nào cho mọi người hiểu nên cứ để nguyên. Ai không hiểu cứ "copy" rồi "past" vào cụ gút gồ, chọn kết quả hình ảnh nữa là có cái ảnh minh họa ngay.
> - Trong suốt thời gian học CNC, em đã phải hỏi cụ gút gồ bằng nhiều thứ tiếng khác nhau.. tiếng anh là thường nhất, đôi khi phải là tiếng hoa, thái, pháp, hungary, nga v.v... Nhờ thế em biết được khá nhiều.. cnc ở các nước ấy.
> 
> Mà mấy bác thích thuần việt, xin hỏi mấy bác.. ý của từ CNC là thế nào? máy đục gỗ vi tính hay là gì? Khi hỏi gút gồ thì cái nào cho kết quả nhanh nhất? Em nghĩ hỏi tiếng việt về cnc thì có thể ra tgcnc.com hoặc cncprovn.com hoặc vài web khác .


Hình như CKD lộn tiệm rồi, bê nguyên cái mớ này quăng vào thớt kich-sì-ta-tơ mới chuẩn  :Smile:  cụ ah.

----------


## nhatson

> Lạm bàn vụ "kích sì ta tơ".
> Em thì có thể gọi là mù tiếng anh, nó biết em nhưng em không biết nó, vậy mà vẫn khoái dùng. Em dùng vì nhiều lý do:
> - Lên hỏi thầy gút gồ thì hỏi bằng từ tiếng anh.. nó mới chịu chỉ. Hỏi tiếng việt có mà cả ngày chưa biết gì. Với thầy gút gồ thì chỉ cần từ là đủ, hay hơn thì chơi cả câu (tiếng bồi thầy vẫn hiểu).
> - Có nhiều từ tiếng anh, dịch ra tiếng việt thì mất cả câu, mà mỗi người dịch mỗi kiểu.. nên thật sự mà nói là đôi khi khó hiểu. Vậy nên cứ bê nguyên từ tiếng anh mà cho vào. Cho vào không phải vì thể hiện mình giỏi.. mà vì mình ngu. Không biết phải dịch như thế nào cho mọi người hiểu nên cứ để nguyên. Ai không hiểu cứ "copy" rồi "past" vào cụ gút gồ, chọn kết quả hình ảnh nữa là có cái ảnh minh họa ngay.
> - Trong suốt thời gian học CNC, em đã phải hỏi cụ gút gồ bằng nhiều thứ tiếng khác nhau.. tiếng anh là thường nhất, đôi khi phải là tiếng hoa, thái, pháp, hungary, nga v.v... Nhờ thế em biết được khá nhiều.. cnc ở các nước ấy.
> 
> Mà mấy bác thích thuần việt, xin hỏi mấy bác.. ý của từ CNC là thế nào? máy đục gỗ vi tính hay là gì? Khi hỏi gút gồ thì cái nào cho kết quả nhanh nhất? Em nghĩ hỏi tiếng việt về cnc thì có thể ra tgcnc.com hoặc cncprovn.com hoặc vài web khác .


em nghỉ nên giử nguyên tiếng anh, 1 thời khổ sở với sách kỹ thuật dịch tiếng việt rồi viết tắt cụm từ
trước kia, viết tiếng anh hơi có vần đế là ko biết đọc thế nào, ngày này vấn đề phát âm ko khó nữa với goolge translate

https://translate.google.com/?hl=vi#en/vi/kickstater

b.r

----------


## CKD

@ppgas
Tại em thấy có mấy bác hỏi nghĩa kích sì ta tơ.. rồi có bác bàn về tiếng anh với tiếng việt nên em mới thế.
Chứ chí ít thì em cũng hiểu sơ sơ.. cái này là đá đít gì gì đó.. mà ở chuyên mục X kia đã bàn rồi.
Hehe.. em tranh thủ "sì pam mơ" tí.

----------

ppgas

----------


## CBNN

Thật chớ trêu , ý tưởng mình nghĩ ra , việc nghiên cứu mình làm đang bế tắc , thì giờ này bà ngoại đang bóp bóng thở cho cậu bị tai biến đột quỵ tại bv Chợ Rẫy , yếu quá thở không đc .  Hỏi mọi người sao bv không cho máy thở thì không ai biết ?? 
e tự thấy bản thân thật vô dụng ...

----------


## nhatson

bế tắc chỗ nào ah?

http://www.ti.com/solution/cpap_machine

b.r

----------


## ppgas

> Thật chớ trêu , ý tưởng mình nghĩ ra , việc nghiên cứu mình làm đang bế tắc , thì giờ này bà ngoại đang bóp bóng thở cho cậu bị tai biến đột quỵ tại bv Chợ Rẫy , yếu quá thở không đc .  Hỏi mọi người sao bv không cho máy thở thì không ai biết ?? 
> e tự thấy bản thân thật vô dụng ...


Trời không phụ kẻ có lòng. Mọi chuyện rồi sẽ ổn thôi, bác đừng nản vội!

----------


## CBNN

mục đích của e là đồng bộ nhịp thở của bệnh nhân (BN) với máy , cần phải có một dữ liệu nào đó để làm việc này , em nghĩ dùng một loại sénor nào đó có thể "đọc" được một thông tin nào đó từ quá trình thở của mình , Nhưng em đã thử vài cách , không khả quan cho lắm , tín hiệu quá yếi\u , hoặc quá nhiễu .Khi mình  khỏe thở mà như vậy , thì BN không có khả năng hô hấp thì làm thế nào?

----------


## nhatson

http://www.secondwindcpap.com/Used_C...FdgjvQod8oAAww
một giải pháp tình thế, em thấy cho này bán mấy used, phụ kiện là mới, giá cũng ko tới nỗi nào

b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://moodle.yds.edu.vn/yds2/upload...SCCC%C4%90.pdf
em đọc qua cái này, thấy rằng ko phải cứ thở ko được là cắm máy trợ thở

http://bacsinoitru.vn/f21/212-may-th...c-tho-may.html
http://www.dieutri.vn/vietnam/31-5-2...nh-tho-may.htm
một số thông tin về máy trợ thở và sử dụng

em thây có đo áp suất thôi, ko thấy có đo nhịp thở
nếu tự thở được duy trì áp suất dương là được

còn với người ko thở được nữa máy hỗ trợ hoàn toàn chu kì hít và thở

b.r

----------

